# Interval International Promo Code



## jules54 (Sep 27, 2020)

I did search for this question, but no recent posts.
Im looking for an II promo code for membership.
i own contracts with Marina EL CID these contracts are also the largest share of my Wyndham Points. Anyway Wyndham pays for my RCI membership each year Part of maintenance fee benefit.
EL CID has been paying my Interval membership since 1999 this is considered a corporate payment. This year in May when my membership is due ELCID did not pay it. Interval locked my account last week for non payment of membership fees. Interval has been less than helpful giving me the phone number for ELCID so four phone calls later after speaking to four different departments with not one of them having any idea what I’m talking about. I think perhaps it’s because my first contract I bought from ELCID expired in July 2019. I still own 8 ELCID contracts, but these were all bought resale. Im thinking my first contract must have been the contract with the benefit. Anyhow I’ve decided to pay for the membership privately as I have 4 weeks banked with that account. Interval had to get this approved which they did and unlocked my account. Long story Long I’m looking for a promo code before I pay my membership.
Thanks


----------



## BM243923 (Sep 30, 2020)

Looking for the same. need a discount code to renew membership


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2020)

Any discount code you may find or be provided may not apply to your ownership or account. These are always targeted. If II didn't have a promo to offer you when you talked with them, it is unlikely one would be available to you. II doesn't put out general promo codes available to everyone. They always have to tie back to your account.


----------



## BM243923 (Oct 7, 2020)

Just received a letter from Interval offering me a 3 yr renewal for $109.00 which of course I took advantage of.


----------



## tomvc (Oct 7, 2020)

BM243923 said:


> Just received a letter from Interval offering me a 3 yr renewal for $109.00 which of course I took advantage of.


Was your II account active when you received the offer?  If not, how long since it expired?  I'm wondering how long after expiration to expect an offer.


----------



## BM243923 (Oct 8, 2020)

My account expired Sept 24/2020 and received the offer on October 6 in the mail.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 12, 2020)

So I did a vacation exchange for 2021. They made me renew at 1 year for 139 even though my platinum membership expires 12/31/2021. It’s now extended to 12/21/2022 but not sure why I had no choice! No option for “no thanks I do not want to upgrade my membership at this time”. Will interval refund me the 139? I feel cheated. I should have been able to wait but I could not continue with the exchange unless it automatically upgraded. Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 12, 2020)

You never have to renew Platinum membership to do an exchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> So I did a vacation exchange for 2021. They made me renew at 1 year for 139 even though my platinum membership expires 12/31/2021. It’s now extended to 12/21/2022 but not sure why I had no choice! No option for “no thanks I do not want to upgrade my membership at this time”. Will interval refund me the 139? I feel cheated. I should have been able to wait but I could not continue with the exchange unless it automatically upgraded. Has this happened to anyone before?


I believe it is a glitch in the online system (known and has been going on for years).  If you called in they could have made the exchange without upgrading the platinum.  Call ASAP to see if they will cancel the platinum.  Typically they will not refund platinum upgrades because they claim the moment you renewed they paid some outside vendors for some of the benefits.  The sooner you call the more likely you would be able to get a refund.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 12, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> I believe it is a glitch in the online system (known and has been going on for years).  If you called in they could have made the exchange without upgrading the platinum.  Call ASAP to see if they will cancel the platinum.  Typically they will not refund platinum upgrades because they claim the moment you renewed they paid some outside vendors for some of the benefits.  The sooner you call the more likely you would be able to get a refund.


I called and they would have been able to refund. I decided to keep it Incase I don’t get the 2 for one promo, I’d be paying to extend it another year at least anyway.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 12, 2020)

I think I renewed after expired last year. It seems like it was 3 years for very little. I received the offer when I called about renewing.

Bill


----------



## 10spro (Dec 20, 2020)

I've been using my Marriott corporate II account the past few years, but just bought another external week, so need to resurrect an old personal II account that I have but has been inactive. When I go online to renew, the cheapest option is $99 basic one-year membership, but I've seen others post here they have paid $99 for 3 years. Is there a promo code that I don't know about, or is it specific to each account, so if someone else has one, it won't necessarily work, what whatever offer I see in my account is the best I can do?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 20, 2020)

10spro said:


> I've been using my Marriott corporate II account the past few years, but just bought another external week, so need to resurrect an old personal II account that I have but has been inactive. When I go online to renew, the cheapest option is $99 basic one-year membership, but I've seen others post here they have paid $99 for 3 years. Is there a promo code that I don't know about, or is it specific to each account, so if someone else has one, it won't necessarily work, what whatever offer I see in my account is the best I can do?


I suggest calling II to see if there are any specials available to you. It isn't very often that they offer discounts for Marriott weeks membership in II. They figure those high rolling Marriott folks can spend the big bucks!


----------



## jwalk03 (Dec 21, 2020)

I just bought my first Marriott week as a trader a couple months ago.  When I called to join II they offered me 3 years/$99.  Said it was for new Marriott II accounts only.  I did not see any such offer when trying to join online, so I would certainly call.


----------

